# Ndiswrapper not automatically loaded

## Kobboi

When I first started using ndiswrapper, it would automatically. I had added the net.wlan0 script to the default runlevel and things would work. The last few weeks, the module is not loaded, I have to do it manually after booting. What is the correct Gentoo way to have ndiswrapper loaded at the right time?

----------

## kds66

Did you switch to baselayout-2?

----------

## Kobboi

Nope, still going stable on baselayout.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You have to invoke ndiswrapper in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. All you have to do is open the file with your favorite text editor, and simply add the word "ndiswrapper" without the quotes. Save and reboot, and that should be that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

